# back after 12 months - please critique



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

would appreciatte greatly any critiques - just for fun really. already been told my boy is "ugly and will never do any good in the show ring" i recovered emotionally from that.

sorry about video format - you tube cannot do still pics unless in a slideshow.


same pup is on another thread here when a few months old.

he is already way over standard in height and weight - i like him, not a dog to mess around with.

last pic is the best stack i think minus the sock in mouth.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

hes a great looking pooch. Anyone who says hes ugly probably shouldnt talk much. They are obviously embarassing themselves


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks man, what about pasterns, croups...and all that stuff. i want to be able to come back at the haters with something smart sounding.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I really like him. Overall he looks very balanced and athletic. He has a nice front with good angulation, very nice topline. I personally think his croup and rear end are to die for (I'm not really an expert, JMO.) He has nice tight feet and nice pasterns. I can't really find anything bad to say about him except that I'm not nuts about oversized dogs in general, but he is nicely proportioned and doesn't look oversized in the pics to me. I like a particular type of dog and he fits that "type" that I like.

P.S. the "type" I like has a lot to do with how athletic a dog looks


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I cant offer a formal critique, but I love his masculine head. I think he has nice pigmentation and does look very athletic. Whoever told you he was ugly does not know what they are talking about.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks KristiM and Patchon, appreciatte it - your right he is a speedster, thats fact, he has outpaced many a running dog. acceleration and agility is comparable to a mal...well almost. 

when landing on solid obstacles its always a light footed like glide, never thumps down on an abstacle with his feet. but hey he's my boy and i am biased. would like to hear the negatives - i won't cry.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I think he's a very nice male, athletic... very handsome.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Beauty is as beauty does...he looks like a doer!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, I cannot find anything negative to say about him.:wub:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

oh your names are all going up on my boys kennel wall as FRIENDS, just gotta get the walls built first - thats the soon to be kennel in the vid.


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I too cannot find anything bad to say about him! 

Hes got nice rich pigment, dark eyes (from what I can tell) and a masculine head. Nice athletic figure. Pasterns look fairly strong and croup is okay. Topline looks pretty good, though his withers look a bit flat but that could just be the angle of the picture/stance of the dog. Looks like he has nice tight feet. Its hard to tell if he is in fact over sized, but he looks proportionally correct. Very handsome boy you've got!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Good lookin boy to me!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK have to show both sides, this vid is from months ago when i first tested his protective instincts - where the ugly tag came from as a breed registry person was present to view the test. they shat there pants, no feeling my dogs nuts i guess.

gets uglier as the vid progresses. don't blame me for the music.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

I like him a lot myself. But who _do_ we blame for the music?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm confused. Who is telling you your dog is ugly and what sort of breed registry person was there? Your dog would fail in the AKC show ring because he's not an american showline dog. Your dog is a workingline dog and they can be shown in the SV ring.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Typhoon said:


> I like him a lot myself. But who _do_ we blame for the music?


 
blame my little bro, i can type on a computer but the rest i am at his mercy for, he does stuff like that. we don't have a lot of common ground, i grew up in the country he grew up in the city and we have a big age gap so any way we can relate is fine by me and its the only way i can bridge sometimes when i self absorb over dogs and he is locked in his room with a computer and a bass guitar.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Elaine said:


> I'm confused. Who is telling you your dog is ugly and what sort of breed registry person was there? Your dog would fail in the AKC show ring because he's not an american showline dog. Your dog is a workingline dog and they can be shown in the SV ring.


 
GSD/AKC breed registry peeps at the show/obed club. i have to train in a corner of the field away from the other members. i walk in the gate and there dogs all react to him and they start jerking their dogs necks around. my dog has no dog aggression at all but he struts around and drags me onto the field. their dogs have to be submissive and out of drive 100% of their existence - it is sad to see.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Find another club to train with...no reason to be with people you dislike.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

easy in theory, long way between clubs here - i don't train with them i train at the other end of the field. i go mainly for socialising my dog but that phase is complete so i haven't been back and have no need to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you could turn the tables on them then, show them what dogs like to do and that their ways are sad and boring!!
So you don't compete in anything? What part of the world are you in? US, Canada?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I would expect American show line people to disdain your dog, as he looks nothing like an American showline dog, and no he would not win in an AKC conformation show. They obviously aren't used to seeing a working-line GSD, so they don't know any better. I would just ignore it, it's not worth your while getting upset or trying to argue with these people. 

What are you in training for?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

not upset, to be honest i was a bit shocked at first but over it, the dog scene is just like that. just training to be a back yard hero and have fun with my dogs and make sure they are geting all the physical, emotional and psychological needs met. i do some security work part time and if the dog suits the work he will escort me on foot patrol. that is the gene pool he is bred from except one outcross to a sport line.

hey aint no big thing but thanks for commenting.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

x11 said:


> GSD/AKC breed registry peeps at the show/obed club. i have to train in a corner of the field away from the other members. i walk in the gate and there dogs all react to him and they start jerking their dogs necks around. my dog has no dog aggression at all but he struts around and drags me onto the field. their dogs have to be submissive and out of drive 100% of their existence - it is sad to see.


Getting an opinion on a WL GSD from an AKC show club membership is like taking a BMW to be critiqued at a Mopar show. I would maybe go for the experience, but not for a serious opinion (of the car or the dog ). 

He is a nice looking boy, athletic build, open and outgoing expression. The proof is in the pudding, if his temperament is like you described and he enjoys the work with you, be it obedience or whatever you choose, and he is structurally sound then based on the pics you have a great dog. Enjoy him!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks you people are so nice, i don't blame the AKC crowd i bring a lot of it on myself - the reason i train at the other end of the field is cos i amp my boy up for obed which ditracts the AKC style obed training where they all get in a long line and the whole group does the same thing at same time;

walk yr dog

left turn

about trurn

halt

down your dog

leave yr dog

return to your dog

praise your dog

.
.
.

etc, its like being in grade school, how can people enjoy that, how can a dog? i am up the other end of the field cos while they are doing that i am getting my pup out of it's brain in drive, also use a bite wedge which they're insurance doesn't cover and they think it is attack training. 

here is how my boy moves, screw those stack shots...jk. this is sorta recent;


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it! I thought I was the only one who played tug with sticks, heh. My boy also likes to "kill" but with maple leaves. 

He looks like a great dog. You know everyone will now want his pedigree, right?  (and I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

x11 said:


> i don't blame the AKC crowd i bring a lot of it on myself - the reason i train at the other end of the field is cos i amp my boy up for obed which ditracts the AKC style obed training where they all get in a long line and the whole group does the same thing at same time;
> 
> walk yr dog
> 
> ...


Are you actually supposed to be at the other end of the field doing your own thing? I can see how they might get snarky with you if you are distracting their dogs or scaring them. Is this a class, or a club? Have you talked to the instructor or training director about this?

Personally, I think a dog of sound temperament should be able to withstand the presence of a dog playing at the other end of the field... but *they* might not feel the same way about it. If their dogs are freaking out in front of everybody, they might be embarrassed and angry with you for bringing it out. 

Anyway, just trying to figure why they would have been so snotty to you.

I find it odd that their insurance won't cover a bite wedge, but whatever... is it the size of the toy, or the fact that it is tug-of-war?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Freestep said:


> *Are you actually supposed to be at the other end of the field doing your own thing?*
> 
> i am not supposed to be at the end of the field where the club peeps are at.
> 
> ...


 
see response above, thanks


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Love it! I thought I was the only one who played tug with sticks, heh. My boy also likes to "kill" but with maple leaves.
> 
> He looks like a great dog. You know everyone will now want his pedigree, right?  (and I mean that in a good way)


COMMUNITTY ANNOUNCEMENT; *sticks are not reccomended play toys, they can be driven thru the roof of a dogs mouth if they land wrong and dog fetches them - had to get that out, you never know who is lurking. *


thanks for liking my dog, yr on his friends list.

he is unpapered BTW


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

If he is so ugly can I have him?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

there are times i would say yes...jk


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

> i like scaring them, i don't like when they correct their dogs for being distracted.


I say this with all due respect--you might want to check your attitude. No wonder they are getting snarky, if you are deliberately trying to scare and distract their dogs. The club is there for everyone, not just you. 

I agree that dogs need to be proofed under distraction, but if they are not in the proofing stage yet, you are probably making it very difficult for them. I would be upset if I was working with a young, underconfident, reactive dog and I had you over there doing everything you can to make it worse. 

The people who are there, I assume, have paid good money to train at the club and they deserve to get their money's worth, without some guy trying to make their dogs freak out and gloating when they do.

If you don't like it when they correct their dogs for being distracted, why are you deliberately trying to distract them? That only means MORE corrections for the poor dogs!

I know you said this is the only place you can train, but this club is not a good match for what you want to do. I used to drive 90 minutes each way to the SchH club twice a week. Do you have a SchH club within driving range? I realize not everyone has the time to drive for several hours, but it's something you might consider.

Is there any way you can train at a time when the others aren't doing their AKC obedience work?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i was not trying or do i try to scare their or anyone's dogs, i try to get thru the gate go down the end of the field by myself do my thing and leave. 

that is what i try and do. my dog and myself scare *the people* there which i kinda find cool, and i do gloat over that, there i admit it. 

if their obed dogs get snarly cos a non-agressive dog does nothing more than look happy to get on the training field and drags the handler onto it, i am not going to make that my problem.

i don't find distracting or scaring any dogs cool, people OK.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

X11, your dog rocks. I love every thing about him. Find a working venue for him. He deserves it.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks robk, appreciatte the kind words.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

x11 said:


> my dog and myself scare *the people* there which i kinda find cool, and i do gloat over that, there i admit it.


And to think, I wondered why they were being rude to you! 

I used to think it was "cool" if people were afraid of my dog. In my case, it was more a matter of security than anything else--I figured if I walked alone at night with my GSD, I wanted her to seem a little bit scary, so that I wouldn't be a victim.

But why would you want to scare the other people who are training? I guess that's what I don't get.

You have a nice dog, and it would really be worth it for you to find a venue where you can work him to his full potential, with people who understand the type of training you are doing.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

so this may sound a wee bit immature but.....they started it.

the sheep have sensed the wolf is amongst them and they're scared.


----------

